# When do you get matching certificate



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi.
Am getting grief at work again, knew it had been quiet for a bit so should of expected it.
When do you get the adoption certificate, at matching panel or after ratification??
I will be claiming SAP and my employer says that its paid 28 days after i give them the adoption certificate.
However, matching panel is 19th july with intros the week after so its not possible to give a months notice.
Just knew this would happen, getting fedup of work now and just feel like not going back in. They are being funny with me as they know i'm leaving. 
Any advice would be great
Thanks
Sweets x x


----------



## libby29 (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm not sure that you actually have to give a months notice. I could be wrong but i think it says on .gov website that you must give no less than 1 week and you can take leave from matching panel date. So if at matching panel they say yes then sw can give you paper work to start the ball rolling ( i think). Sure someone will be along shortly who knows for definate. Have a look on .gov site though as its brill. Good luck x


----------



## libby29 (Dec 27, 2008)

Just had a look for you and it says.......You need to tell your employer that you want to take Statutory Adoption Leave within seven days of being told that you have been matched with a child for adoption. If it is not possible to tell your employer within seven days, you must tell them as soon as possible. It then goes on to say that if you want to change the start date of your adoption leave thats when you need to give 28 days notice. Oh and it says you will need a matching certificate. Hope that helps. x


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

We got the matching certificate at the panel, I left work the day before panel for 2 weeks annual leave before intros.

You should get paid at the normal time i.e. if you get paid on the last day of the month then that would continue.  There shouldn't be a delay in getting it organised, and you can give as much or as little notice.  Ideally employers would get 28 days notices, but they rarely do so as long as you hand in your certificate within 7 days of receiving it you'll be fine.

Just make sure you get what you are entitled to!  You'll know the legislation better than they do.  Directgov is very useful.  

Bx


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

We got our Matching Certificate with our ratification letter, my employers were very good and made all arrangements with out it and I just gave it in when I had it, word of warning they managed to lose it, luckily we had been sent 2, so I took it in and made them photocopy it and give it back to me, not that we have needed it for anything else.


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for your replies. Have been on .gov and told him wat you have said. He just twists what I say and then I get all jumbled. If needs be I'll just take a few weeks unpaid and will get two weeks extra adoption leave than planned with it starting later. 
Feeling totally stressed about it all now, should be looking forward to being a mummy not getting stressed like this. 
Sweets xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Sweets

Put in writing to him, cc HR if you have one, saying that based on the expected outcome at MP on (date) you will be taking adoption leave from (date).  If you have any annual holiday to use I would recommend using some at least before intros and then taking the rest for intros.  SAP has to start by the time the children move in with you.

We didn't get our certificate until the day intros started and I left work 5 hours before we had a call to say it had been ratified!

Good luck
OT x


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

We got our certificates a week after the panel, after what they call the rubber stamp

Best wishes   

Wendy xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Think its all sorted now. The LA we are adopting from are writing me a letter. This will count as proof. 
Just can't wait to leave now


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Glad you have it sorted, the last thing you want is your employer spoiling the run up to meeting your children.  
OT x


----------

